# Cover options for a Craftsman snow blower?



## cgwaters

I recently purchased a Craftsman 26" Snow Blower. Model # 247.886913. I want to purchase a cover that will fit over it.

I purchased a Craftsman 71-33399 cover at my local Sears store. The box says that it "fits most two-stage snow throwers up to 28" wide". When I slip the cover over the handlebars (which is where the instructions say to start), it does not fit over the entire snow thrower. Not even close. It does not even reach the auger housing -- never mind cover it. Not sure what I'm doing wrong. I'm pulling the elastic band as far as it will go; if I pull it any farther, it will rip the cover.

I also tried a (generic) "Classic Accessories 52-003-040105-00 Two-Stage Snow Thrower Cover" that supposedly fits this size snow blower and beyond; however, I had the same problem.

Is the chute assembly supposed to be removed from the snow blower first? Even with that, however, I don't see how either of these covers would work with this snow blower. I appreciate any suggestions!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Are you storing it inside or outside ??


----------



## 43128

a tarp with a bungee cored from hf, can be had for about 3 buck with a 20% off coupon, for indoor storage a cover isnt neccesarry

Digital Savings and Coupons from Harbor Freight


----------



## dbert

I made a custom cover out of a silver HF tarp. Had my sister simply sew the 4 corners and it works great. 
I place a plastic bucket upside-down over the top of the chute to keep the sharp edges from cutting/wearing a hole.


----------



## motorhead64

I have used a tarp with the "lift and tuck" approach. Drape the tarp over the machine, wrap and tie both handles with one end, lift and tuck the other end under the bucket. Wrap the middle with a bungee. Works like a champ. MH


----------



## cgwaters

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Are you storing it inside or outside ??


I'll be storing it inside, in my small garage or a wooden shed.


----------



## cgwaters

43128 said:


> a tarp with a bungee cored from hf, can be had for about 3 buck with a 20% off coupon, for indoor storage a cover isnt neccesarry
> 
> Digital Savings and Coupons from Harbor Freight


Thanks! I've never shopped at Harbor Freight; wondered about the quality of their products. (Any thoughts?) But I suppose I can't go wrong with a tarp, perhaps the 7'4" x 9'6" "All Purpose Weather Resistant Tarp" listed on the coupon page you supplied. I already have bungee cords.


----------



## cgwaters

motorhead64 said:


> I have used a tarp with the "lift and tuck" approach. Drape the tarp over the machine, wrap and tie both handles with one end, lift and tuck the other end under the bucket. Wrap the middle with a bungee. Works like a champ. MH


Great, idea; thanks!



motorhead64 said:


> lift and tuck the other end under the bucket


 Not sure I follow you; can you elaborate?

How can the tarp be applied so as to not only cover the handles but also cover and protect the back end of the snow blower; i.e., the controls, engine, etc.?


----------



## Shryp

Using a tarp might be worse than using nothing, especially indoors. A tarp is going to trap moisture under it and against the blower.


----------



## 43128

i sop at hf for tools all the time. im not a pro mechanic so i dont need pro tools, they have a lifetime warranty on their hand tools, i have a 10 dollar angle grinder from them thats awesome


----------



## 43128

shryp is right if your storing it indoors


----------



## Big Ed

I was going to mention the same thing as shryp. With any tarp you want to make sure there is some kind of ventilation to it.

You are going to store it inside?
You don't need a tarp at all?

What I do is put a coat of wax on it after it is all cleaned and serviced, ready for summer storage. I then find an old sheet of the appropriate size and just lay it over the top. The sheet is light and breaths some, it won't trap moister like a piece of tarp does. 

The sheet helps protect it from nicks and accidental things hitting it and also keeps the dust off.


----------



## motorhead64

cgwaters said:


> Great, idea; thanks!
> 
> Not sure I follow you; can you elaborate?
> 
> How can the tarp be applied so as to not only cover the handles but also cover and protect the back end of the snow blower; i.e., the controls, engine, etc.?


The handles make a canopy sort of...the engine is visible if you peek underneath...this allows for air circulation which prevents trapping moisture on the machine, but protects from rain and the elements. MH


----------



## HCBPH

*Covers*



Shryp said:


> Using a tarp might be worse than using nothing, especially indoors. A tarp is going to trap moisture under it and against the blower.


What he said. If it's inside then best IMO to let the air circulate around it to keep the moisture and rust down.


----------



## snowblowerm

I agree with Big Ed, for indoor storage, a bed sheet is all you need.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Inside storage where you aren't worried about keeping out moisture I'd just use an old cotton sheet or blanket. Keeps moisture from getting trapped and going to work on your machine.


----------



## scipper77

If you store it indoors and cover it you are begging mice to take up residence. Especially if you cover it with a tarp. Tarp material makes for fantastic nesting material. Storing it uncovered makes it far less inviting for visitors.

I believe that tools are for work and any cosmetic attention paid to them must relate to there function and longevity. I'll touch up paint to prevent rust but dust is the last thing I'm going to spend my time preventing. I don't even cover my boat that I store indoors.


----------



## Big Ed

scipper77 said:


> If you store it indoors and cover it you are begging mice to take up residence. Especially if you cover it with a tarp. Tarp material makes for fantastic nesting material. Storing it uncovered makes it far less inviting for visitors.
> 
> I believe that tools are for work and any cosmetic attention paid to them must relate to there function and longevity. I'll touch up paint to prevent rust but dust is the last thing I'm going to spend my time preventing. I don't even cover my boat that I store indoors.


You consider the boat a tool too?
My boat is a toy, I try to keep all my toys clean and shiney. 

You're right about mice, especially if you store it in an outside shed. Though in my shed the way it is built they can't get in. They would have to chew a hole somewhere to gain access.. Mine has been up for 14 years and never had a critter of any kind make a home in it. Had bees get in I fixed that with a screen. One thing I can't keep out is spiders, those suckers get into everything. 
I had possums living underneath, and the rabbits like it under there too.
Fixed that problem too.

I have my boat in the garage too, I put a king size sheet draped over the windshield going down on the cockpit with the rest on the bow. I have my table saw in the garage, I grind sometimes, use the sander among other things. The sheet keeps the bow, windshield and cockpit nice and clean.
Plus it is such an easy thing to do takes all of less than a minute to throw the sheet over. But to each his own.

When I used to live in an apartment and parked the boat in the yard, I covered the boat with custom made canvas, faithfully. After every use I would wash it down let it dry and cover till the next weekend. Even if I was going back out the next day, I would throw the cover on. 
It keeps the bird crap off, I had a black cherry tree and that stuff in bird crap was hard to remove! 
Wintertime I would brace it up under the cover and brush the snow off every snowfall. Kept the weight off. All my years of keeping it outside nothing ever took up residence inside. Maybe I was just lucky?

I have a small piece of sheet covering my table saw too, I think it helps keeping the dust out of the motor when it sits waiting for the next useage.
A small piece on top of my 9.9 outboard, a piece covering the 70 horse on the boat. 
When not in use I have a sheet covering my train layout too.

Hmmm, after writing this, maybe I have compulsive sheet disorder syndrome now that I think of it. Maybe I should seek out some professional help? 

But like I said to each his own, everyone has their own way of doing things.


----------



## 43128

by the way, i never cover my stuff and have never had an issue, i only made the suggestion beause he wanted to coverit


----------



## scipper77

Big Ed,

Covering your boat traps moisture. I faithfully covered my chris craft open bow because it was stored outside but on sunny days I would take off the cover just to let it air out. 

My current boat is a Sea Nymph fishing boat. Flat floors and removable seats. It's a tool for fishing, not a fancy fiberglass boat like the last one.


----------



## cdestuck

Go to a yard sale, buy a two buck bed sheet and go to Harbor Freight and buy a couple of 99 cent spring clamps to clip it to the blower. Plastic tarps suck as they can trap in moisture and cause rust. Sheets are breathable. I try to find flannel


----------



## cgwaters

Thanks, everyone!

I primarily want to keep my snowblower free of dirt and dust. Sounds like simply covering it with a cotton sheet is the way to go.


----------



## Big Ed

cgwaters said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> I primarily want to keep my snowblower free of dirt and dust. Sounds like simply covering it with a cotton sheet is the way to go.


Silk sheets work better.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

cgwaters said:


> Sounds like simply covering it with a cotton sheet is the way to go.


+1 That and wipe it down with an automotive detailer/wax before you store it.


----------



## micah68kj

cgwaters said:


> I'll be storing it inside, in my small garage or a wooden shed.


You're storing it *inside*, and you want to cover it? I have to ask why. I firmly believe covering equipment withnon-breatheable material such as a plastic tarp is one of tne very worst things you can do to outdoor power equipment. It'd be far better to build even a small wooden structure thatyou can just push it in. Doesn't even need to be enclosed. At least air is able to circulate. Also, wood or something underneath so it isn't sitting in/on dirt.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

micah68kj said:


> You're storing it *inside*, and you want to cover it? I have to ask why



In his own words: _*"I primarily want to keep my snow blower free of dirt and dust. Sounds like simply covering it with a cotton sheet is the way to go."

*_He's just looking to keep it clean.


----------



## micah68kj

What Frog said... Cotton sheet or some other breatheable material.


----------



## nbwinter

cgwaters said:


> I'll be storing it inside, in my small garage or a wooden shed.


You want the air to circulate and dry it out but if you are concerned about dust and dirt i would get an old army surplus wool blanket as it will still breathe but will also keep the dust off. I wouldn't cover any of my equipment indoors but that is just me. Also can end up being a home for mice or something if they get up inside.


----------



## Big Ed

nbwinter said:


> You want the air to circulate and dry it out but if you are concerned about dust and dirt i would get an old army surplus wool blanket as it will still breathe but will also keep the dust off. I wouldn't cover any of my equipment indoors but that is just me. Also can end up being a home for mice or something if they get up inside.


Yes.
You see the date of this thread?


----------



## nbwinter

Big Ed said:


> Yes.
> You see the date of this thread?


LOL I did but I had already hit enter. It was a good read...I hope he got it all sorted out


----------

